# new brother dtg printer?



## RikiPrint (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello , does anyone know if the brother will launch a new DTG printer , thank you.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes they'll have a new cheaper model likely announced towards the end of this year.


----------



## RikiPrint (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you Brian, will worth the wait , I was thinking buy the GT 381 in September!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

The GT381 will be a much better printer for higher volume prints, I think. I have only heard rumors and conjecture so far but it does appear they'll be coming out with a price competitive model that does color and white, albeit slower probably. I wouldn't be surprised to see a base price of $13,000 or so, but it'll likely be truly entry-level.


----------



## RikiPrint (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you Brian for information.


----------



## ColDesiMark (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Riki, are you looking at any other printers, or just the Brother?


----------



## ezlogos (Jan 21, 2015)

9.1.17 the new brother gtx


----------

